# i7 6800k Overclock



## Slizzo (Dec 5, 2016)

So, got everything installed last Wednesday, and got to trying to nail down my overclock on the CPU this weekend.

I kept cores linked, as I don't really care if I have a single core that will clock higher than the rest, they can all stay at the same clock speed.  I was able to get 4.2GHz stable at 1.36v. Not able to squeeze any more than that really. I don't personally care to overclock using bclk as a few more MHz don't mean a whole lot to me.


Only thing I haven't been able to figure out is how to overclock the cache or "uncore" on this MSI X99A Raider.  I've been seeing most are able to get 3.8GHz on the uncore frequency.



So, overall, how'd I do? I guess my clock is a little on the low side, but not too terrible. Overall the system seems to be quite a bit quicker than my old i5 2500k @4.5GHz setup. I had some "slow" ram on that build though, only 1600MHz.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 5, 2016)

BWE overclocks pretty bad it seems comparing to HWE. I did 4.3GHz with 1.185V vcore.

What about your cache clock? What RAM overclock have you tried?


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 5, 2016)

Slizzo said:


> So, got everything installed last Wednesday, and got to trying to nail down my overclock on the CPU this weekend.
> 
> I kept cores linked, as I don't really care if I have a single core that will clock higher than the rest, they can all stay at the same clock speed.  I was able to get 4.2GHz stable at 1.36v. Not able to squeeze any more than that really. I don't personally care to overclock using bclk as a few more MHz don't mean a whole lot to me.
> 
> ...



Most reviewers were topping out at 4.2 - 4.4GHz and often with* a lot* of voltage.  Broadwell isn't so hot for high overclocks.


----------



## Slizzo (Dec 6, 2016)

I haven't gotten around to clocking the cache as I can't seem to find where it is in my MSI board's EFI. I'll have to keep reading up on it. Running memory at stock (3000MHz) currently, I mostly game with sometimes transcoding something here or there.

I was hoping for at least 4.3GHz, but I'll make do with just 4.2GHz.


----------



## hat (Dec 6, 2016)

Damn, what did they do to Broadwell?


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 6, 2016)

I would try to push the RAM speed higher. BWE has way better IMC comparing with HWE.


----------



## Slizzo (Dec 9, 2016)

Slizzo said:


> I haven't gotten around to clocking the cache as I can't seem to find where it is in my MSI board's EFI. I'll have to keep reading up on it. Running memory at stock (3000MHz) currently, I mostly game with sometimes transcoding something here or there.
> 
> I was hoping for at least 4.3GHz, but I'll make do with just 4.2GHz.




In my EFI I see something called "ring ratio" as well as a control for ring voltage. Is this simply what MSI is calling the uncore or cache?  I tried pulling it from it's default of 31x (at 3100MHz)  to 38x and forcing a touch higher on the voltage, but I failed to boot.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 11, 2016)

Slizzo said:


> In my EFI I see something called "ring ratio" as well as a control for ring voltage. Is this simply what MSI is calling the uncore or cache?  I tried pulling it from it's default of 31x (at 3100MHz)  to 38x and forcing a touch higher on the voltage, but I failed to boot.



BWE is known to overclock cache/ring terribly. Focus on RAM speed fine tuning if I were you.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 11, 2016)

Slizzo said:


> In my EFI I see something called "ring ratio" as well as a control for ring voltage. Is this simply what MSI is calling the uncore or cache?  I tried pulling it from it's default of 31x (at 3100MHz)  to 38x and forcing a touch higher on the voltage, but I failed to boot.




Yeah, normal.



xkm1948 said:


> BWE is known to overclock cache/ring terribly.


Exactly.


So OP. try for 35x for cache.

Also, make sure to update to most recent BIOS, and also take the time to check VCCSA and I/O voltages, since the board may set them higher than what you need (ie, if it sets 1.35V, probably too high).



xkm1948 said:


> Focus on RAM speed fine tuning if I were you.


 Ring OC has decent pay-off though, so I'd be pushing to the point that boot fails, then back off two multis and leave it there.

I run 4200 MHz CPU, 3300 MHz cache on my retail 6950X.


----------



## Slizzo (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah, I know cache overclock does help quite a bit. I'll be trying a lower multi for it. I had just seen that many reached a max of 3.8GHz on that part of the overclock.

All my other voltages are pretty much forced to stock levels. EFI revision is the newest (was already installed on board).

Memory speeds... Many Broadwell-E chips have issues at higher RAM speeds than 3000MHz, trying to avoid that.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 11, 2016)

So what? Back of the cpu|ram ratio to say 2800mhz ram , figure out the cpu|ring clock and tweak ram timings and or raise ram speed and tweak timings again.
I would try volting the ring at 5 too 10% higher than max allowable(acording to the cpu specs of course) with 38x ring ratio ,core at deffault setings, just to test it POST or not.
Le: paranthesis


----------



## zwer54 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi,

You can go for more but with more voltage.

Here is an example of my settings. I can lower down this voltage but it wont make much difference and I am not holding this for 24/7.

http://valid.x86.fr/mxbfsd

Ram is running on 3600MHz, it wont boot over that even if ram is 3866 by factory. I've tried with geil dragon ram 4000 mhz modules, also wont boot over 3600 MHz. My timings are not configured well for this ram and it can deliver a little bit better performances but it requires more then 2 hours of my time to find the best and it will give less then 2% on overall performance so if you ask me, it is not worth...

And yes, I am overclocking from windows


----------



## hat (Jan 18, 2017)

Hmm... what comes next after Broadwell-E?


----------



## Slizzo (Jan 18, 2017)

hat said:


> Hmm... what comes next after Broadwell-E?



Skylake-X is coming later this year I believe.


----------



## WMudrockJr (Jan 30, 2017)

zwer54 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can go for more but with more voltage.
> 
> ...


I have heard several people say that some memory when OC just will not get to the desired freq. Makes the system to unstable so the ram is slowed. I get the best with my I7 6800K using Air Cooling just a slight over clock 3875.29 MHz @ 1.254V.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2017)

I have no idea why people think BWE clocks poorly?






Basically booted right up using my 5820k's settings. Had to bump the voltage .01v for stability.


----------



## Slizzo (Jan 30, 2017)

Because you have a fairly golden chip right there.

Silicon Lottery only saw the top 28% of their 6850Ks hit 4.5GHz. Only the top 7% of their 6850Ks have hit 4.6GHz.

https://siliconlottery.com/collections/frontpage/products/6850k45g


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2017)

Both chips I played with did 4.55 stable at that voltage and 4.7 peak.


----------



## therealmeep (Feb 4, 2017)

I hit I think 4.4 GHz on my 6800k at about 1.3-1.4V mark, I have mine running stable at 3.9 on a similar board (MSI's SLI PLUS variant)


----------



## WMudrockJr (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm just Air Cooling my I7 6800K for right now, running at 4110 MHz at 1.254V with Blk of 100.16 MHz and under full temps do get 64C. If I try to go to 4210 MHz power increase to 1.28V with more heat and less results.


----------



## Aenra (Feb 8, 2017)

Isn't 1.479 vcore.. excessive? Scary more like, lol


----------



## The Pack (Feb 28, 2017)

zwer54 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can go for more but with more voltage.
> 
> ...


I've got these voltages for 4.5GHz. It's realy a silicon lottery...for me its enough 4.4@1.42v, and 3,6@1,32v Ring/Cache. I don't reach any temps over 65c. He does the job for all things.


----------



## Slizzo (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm at 1.365v core, and 3GHz ring right now. Might push the voltage higher to see if I get 4.3GHz stable on core.

Oddly, my machine does not want to cold boot now into windows with a 960 EVO 1TB in it now. I have to go to EFI/BIOS first, save and exit then it will boot (Machine Check Exception). This only happened after having the 960 for about a week. Might be the drive, might be the motherboard, not sure. I did do an image of my old boot drive (an old OCZ Vector 512gb), so it's not a "fresh" install.


----------



## The Pack (Mar 1, 2017)

Disable the secure boot and the fast boot


----------



## Slizzo (Mar 1, 2017)

The Pack said:


> Disable the secure boot and the fast boot


I will look for those tonight, thanks.


----------



## The Pack (Mar 1, 2017)

Ok,let us know what is going or not


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Mar 1, 2017)

I settled on 4.3 @ 1.275 on my 6850K. Older 5930K I was able to run 4.5 all day long.....


----------



## Slizzo (Mar 2, 2017)

The Pack said:


> Ok,let us know what is going or not



Looks like Fast Boot was the issue. Turned it off and PC boots now without issue.

Thanks


----------



## The Pack (Mar 2, 2017)

Slizzo said:


> Looks like Fast Boot was the issue. Turned it off and PC boots now without issue.
> 
> Thanks


Pleasure


----------

